# Best written/ favourite Rock/ Metal/ X Genre guitar solos?



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I doubt there's anything too surprising out there but let's give a try.

It can be studio or live - any genre you want. Try to avoid the absolutely obvious.

A couple to get this (likely very short thread) started.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Marc Ribot on Clap Hands (2:05)






and changing completely genre, I'm not AT ALL a fan of hair metal and even of this particular song, but I love the solo made by Vito Bratta on Wait (2:15)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

you know, I'm not a great fan of Zappa as guitarist but I've liked that solo (but I wonder if there's any solo of him not based on a vamp).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

There's this: 





But my favorite guitar solo remains this from the late Terry Kath of Chicago: 




That's my two cents.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Do the other performers have to 'shut up' for it to be a solo?

I love Lou Reed's work in this song:

Cale Reed Forever Changed

He really starts to get into it from about 2:40 on. While it is a piano and guitar duet, Reed evokes the entire Velvet Underground era, replete with feedback etc., all with only his guitar. In those few minutes, he recreates the Exploding Plastic Inevitable. It's a very moving homage.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorites. A about Johnny's early years before he was a star. Solo runs from 1:11 to 2:14.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh goodness! I've got about a million of them. Where should I begin?

While it's not exactly a guitar solo, I've always loved the bombastic Martin Barre guitar interlude section in Jethro Tull's "Minstrel in the Gallery" beginning about 2:30 here. (Note the video was patched together with what footage and tape was extant from the time, so it sometimes isn't quite in synch. Close enough though.)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

Thanks guys, good choices!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> But my favorite guitar solo remains this from the late Terry Kath of Chicago:


Lordy. I'm a Man.

Cookin.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

starts at 9:25


----------



## Lucifer Saudade (May 19, 2015)

I wonder what Classical listeners would think of this solo?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Lucifer Saudade said:


> I wonder what Classical listeners would think of this solo?


This classical listener thought it was brilliant and added it to one of his YouTube playlists.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Any of the long vamps with Miles Davis from his On the Corner sessions.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

An underrated guitarist (IMHO)
Very distinctive style


----------



## AksharBadBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

absolutely rock out to helter skelter and other things from beatles


----------



## AksharBadBoy (Jul 9, 2015)

in metal i rlly lk tears dont fall by bullet for my valentine


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Michael Angelo Batio - No boundaries (Speed lives version)


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

I think that the best metal solos out there are from Dream Theater's musics: 

- Lines in the Sand, from the album "Falling into Infinity"
- Peruvian Skies, from the same album
- Hollow Years, from the live album "Live at Budokan"
- The Spirit Carries On, from the album "Metropolis pt.2: Scenes from a Memory" - this one, in particular, give me chills every single time I listen to it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I know that Tin Machine get a lot of stick but I love the over-the-top guitar soloing on this track:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Stevie Ray's _Little Wing_ is the pinnacle of rock/blues guitar for me.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

drvLock said:


> I think that the best metal solos out there are from Dream Theater's musics:
> 
> - Lines in the Sand, from the album "Falling into Infinity"
> - Peruvian Skies, from the same album
> ...


You must really like the Falling into Infinity album! So do I, although it's not my favorite. But I can't help but second Dream Theater for the best solos in metal, and I especially agree with The Spirit Carries On solo.

Other greats....





 In the Name of God solo





 Under a Glass Moon solo, just JP without the band





 Breaking all Illusions solo

Really there are so many to pick from, such a wealth of great solos! It's difficult to pick just a few. But regardless, there's a few of them.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Suggest Peter Green and Versions of his guitar solos should be included here, best British blues guitarist. First a version of a Peter Green song "Looking for Somebody" as played by Snowy White with some great guitar playing- Original Peter Green version featured Peter on Harmonica.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Second Peter Green piece is "The Supernatural". Could have picked from many of Peter Green's great guitar works, best british blues player ever. Black Magic Woman, Rattlesnake shake, Long Grey Mare this list goes on

First Peter's Original version





And Clas Yngstrom's version- Many have covered Peter's work. Taken from classic Peter Green Tribute album Rattlesnake Guitar


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Following on from eddie, another fine British blues man, Tony Mcphee with the Groundhogs


----------



## Vindead (Jul 30, 2015)

My favorite guitarist:





Unfortunately in 1989 he was diagnosed with ALS (he was just 20 years old), and was given three to five years to live. However right now it's 2015 and he still isn't dead yet. 
"he isn't dead yet" might not sound very respectful, but i'm referring to the documentary about him:
Jason Becker: Not Dead Yet
This guy is such a great inspiration to me.

Jason was also in a band called 'Cacophony' with another guitarist: Marty Friedman (if you're into metal, Marty also played in Megadeth).





Jason Becker obviously can't physically play the guitar anymore, but he still composes music. He uses his eyes to communicate and compose music, as you can see in the documentary.
In 2014 Marty Friedman released a new solo album called 'Inferno'. One song on it was co-written with Jason becker:




This song actually made me cry the first time i heard it. Not just because i liked the melodies and stuff, but it was actually like i heard Jason Becker playing the guitar again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

Hendrix's "Machine Gun" live at the Filmore East. The solo begins at 3:35.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

Delete--duplicate.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Richie Sambora's solo in Bon Jovi's Bed of Roses is boss.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Having a long history of rock and metal fandom, I know the world's greatest guitar solo, but it's on an obscure 7" record that's limited to 300 copies, so there's no sense mentioning it. Sorry!


----------

